# Gloss/wet look



## vince007 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi I'm after a little help here please , could someone recommend a wax/glaze or something else to give me that really wet glossy look , it will be going on a flash red 06 polo gti . it has allready being machined with menzerna so the condition is about 95% , a few small stone chips left . :thumb: any help on this would be fantastic :wave:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Red yummy:thumb: Collinite 476s:thumb:


----------



## vince007 (Sep 12, 2009)

chillly said:


> Red yummy:thumb: Collinite 476s:thumb:


Cheers anything else you can think of :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

My only suggestion is on red i think an oily wax or glaze works and looks best, same with blacks. Choice is down to price. I know a lot rate clearkote red moose glaze followed by vics concours which is a cheap and quick option as you can machine the glaze on and layer the wax almost imediatly over itself. I personally happen to like blackfires gep followed by a couple of coats of midnight sun it adds a real glow to the red. But as always its down to personal preference:thumb:


----------



## vince007 (Sep 12, 2009)

stangalang said:


> My only suggestion is on red i think an oily wax or glaze works and looks best, same with blacks. Choice is down to price. I know a lot rate clearkote red moose glaze followed by vics concours which is a cheap and quick option as you can machine the glaze on and layer the wax almost imediatly over itself. I personally happen to like blackfires gep followed by a couple of coats of midnight sun it adds a real glow to the red. But as always its down to personal preference:thumb:


:thumb:

Dodo Juice - Orange Crush this is very oily so would this give me what I crave


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

JetSeal 109. :thumb: But it wont last a long as the 476s:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Agree with Stangalang - CK RMMG then Vics Concours or Swissvax Onyx/BOS


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Poorboys blackhole followed with nattys red paste wax - Great combination and dripping wet! :thumb:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Vics concours or werkstat carnauba jett, very good on red :thumb:


----------



## beginner101 (Jan 19, 2010)

what about CG xxx wax

*beginner101*


----------



## sal329 (Jun 27, 2008)

Prima Amigo followed by duragloss 111 or optimum opti seal
Clearkote red moose glaze followed by carnauba mooose


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

vince007 said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Dodo Juice - Orange Crush this is very oily so would this give me what I crave


No. I was disappointed with it on Alfa Red.


----------



## fleagala (Apr 18, 2009)

I just tried Clearkote moose wax over red moose glaze on my red fiat, and it looks great. 
Vics looks good too! Probably slightly better than the clearkote IMO 
Still need to try DJ orange crush!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

nattys blue after blackhole always works well on the partners red vauxhall!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Blackhole, then Carlack LLS then Zym Glasur


----------



## vince007 (Sep 12, 2009)

qstix said:


> Blackhole, then Carlack LLS then Zym Glasur


That looks :argie: I might give your combo ago , cheers vince


----------



## sal329 (Jun 27, 2008)

I have yet to try Vics I want to try mayhem and chaos


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Lime Prime Lite followed by Rainforest Rub or Blue Velvet look very nice on red


----------



## vince007 (Sep 12, 2009)

Edward101 said:


> Lime Prime Lite followed by Rainforest Rub or Blue Velvet look very nice on red


 thanks will the Blue Velvet sit ok on top of PB BH


----------



## Stuhil (Jun 5, 2009)

AG HD Wax on red for me


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

vince007 said:


> thanks will the Blue Velvet sit ok on top of PB BH


Not tried that but I dont see why not, should be fine as if it will sit perfectly on top of LPL then BH should be fine :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Another is #7 followed by #26. Awesome combo.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

My favorite wax for brightest wettest shine :
Zymol Glasur
P21s Concours
Smartwax Concours 

Some good options to add extra wet look before apply the wax :
ChemicalGuys Wet Mirror Finish (by machine).
P21s Pre-wax .
Dodo Lime Prime Lite .
Werkstat Acrylic Jett .


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've used the following on my red Vauxhall:

Dodo Orange Crush and Banana Armour
Dodo Supernatural
Victoria Concours
Colly 926

All of them give a lovely finish.
The Supernatural I felt gave it a more glassy, reflective look whereas the Vic Concours gives a more deeper, red, glossy look, similar to the Orange Crush or Banana Armour (used one on top of the other).
Topped the Vic Concours with Colly today and that has given it a little more depth and seems more "warm".

In summary, I like the finish they all give but each one has a slightly different look - so I suppose its down to the look you want for your car.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

CK RMG, YCW and then their CMW.


----------



## Red Orc (Apr 12, 2010)

vince007 said:


> Cheers anything else you can think of :thumb:


Fuzion. My SUV is a light brown and it leaves avery nice wet look/glow to the paint.


----------



## vince007 (Sep 12, 2009)

Red Orc said:


> Fuzion. My SUV is a light brown and it leaves avery nice wet look/glow to the paint.


sorry what is fuzion !!!!!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Wolfgng Fuzion:

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/newwolfgang-fuzion-carnauba-polymer-estate-waxwfree-refill-p-343.html


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Small pot:

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/wolfgang-fuzion-estate-mini-p-392.html

I might try some of that actually... free refill on the bigger pot!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Pretty obvious but im gonna say Celeste as this was one of the main things i want from a wax.

A red vxr done at the weekend , photo copied with permission off a forum










and an RS i did sunday , both with Celeste.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That is impressive Marc.

Straight from Ultra Fina to Wax?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

RussZS said:


> That is impressive Marc.
> 
> Straight from Ultra Fina to Wax?


Yes , ive done over 20 new RS,s now and its pretty clockwork now , extrafine , ultrafina , Celeste on this occasion.

Funnily the red one i believe was megs stage 1 and 2 of the 3 stage kit by hand then Celeste , not my combination of choice but he did it well.

Bonnet from yesterday










Heres a red car on a forum in Germany/Belgium i think..

http://forum.iclean.at/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=448&sid=8a842c157f4d2a744d91d3458f0a4176

I also like z3 funnily enough as this has always given me a wet look but no idea on contents of it..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That is bloody impressive, I must say. Never seen green look so wet!

Do you have this on your own car? Any pics please? I'm doing a white RS on Saturday - tempted to get some of this for it.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Yes my own car has it on and have done 7 or 8 white ones with Celeste on.
Have Blue RS6+ aswell which looked nice.


----------



## Crook2001 (Jul 20, 2010)

indoors always looks glossy:lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Lol outside then


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

^^ :doublesho Jebus, that looks impressive!!


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

That F430 looks amazing Marc :doublesho


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Stunning result Marc ! 
What is the smell of Celeste ?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Old Favourite of Cleakote Carnuba Moose Wax.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Old Favourite of Cleakote Carnuba Moose Wax.


:thumb:


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Stunning result Marc !
> What is the smell of Celeste ?


Its lovely....not too strong....its sweet and pleasant ....I love it


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Edward101 said:


> That F430 looks amazing Marc :doublesho


Thanks , was a 2 day detail done recently , its a shame but alot of cars i do i dont get time to write up these days therefore arnt posted , time is just not like it used to be , but lifes more fun now :thumb:


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

sal329 said:


> Prima Amigo followed by duragloss 111 or optimum opti seal
> Clearkote red moose glaze followed by carnauba mooose


Clearkote RMG and Carnauba Moose Wax for me too:thumb:


----------



## vince007 (Sep 12, 2009)

millns84 said:


> Poorboys blackhole followed with nattys red paste wax - Great combination and dripping wet! :thumb:


Thanks for all the info guys/galls , I've just ordered some PB nattys red paste wax from Autoperfection ( thanks Taryn and Jim ) It was a little tricky finding this stuff . Hope to get some pic's up soon :wave:


----------



## 197F1 (Aug 23, 2008)

Someone mentioned a P21 pre-wax? New one on me and a google didn't really throw up any light? Does it give a more glossy/wet look before applying wax?


----------



## Tyrefryer (Jan 2, 2010)

vxrmarc said:


> Heres a red car on a forum in *Germany/Belgium *i think..
> 
> http://forum.iclean.at/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=448&sid=8a842c157f4d2a744d91d3458f0a4176


That would be *Austria* :wave:


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

197F1 said:


> Someone mentioned a P21 pre-wax? New one on me and a google didn't really throw up any light? Does it give a more glossy/wet look before applying wax?


P21s paint cleanser which got rebranded R222 paint cleanser is an excellent deep paintwork cleanser and base for any wax. Goes on and off very easily and adds a little more gloss to already decent paintwork. Good product


----------



## ChrisCivic (Sep 4, 2010)

vxrmarc said:


> Yes , ive done over 20 new RS,s now and its pretty clockwork now , extrafine , ultrafina , Celeste on this occasion.
> 
> Funnily the red one i believe was megs stage 1 and 2 of the 3 stage kit by hand then Celeste , not my combination of choice but he did it well.
> 
> ...


Hey Marc!

We are Austrians, not Germans!!!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

They've all now moved to Austria 
God I love Austria, I can recall many nights face down in the snow in Innsbruck after too many schnapps hahaha


----------



## RAPTOR (Sep 26, 2009)

vxrmarc said:


> They've all now moved to Austria
> God I love Austria, I can recall many nights face down in the snow in Innsbruck after too many schnapps hahaha


you remember yet?
then it was too little schnaps 

thomas


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

and yet no one has mentioned lusso Oro, beautiful smell and outstanding results...unfortunately the pics for a red car were terrible so i wont post any up, but he it is on black...



























also what about supernatural...



















no correction carried out on the red one.....just a quick test to see how long it lasted on unprepped paint, result about a month...


----------



## MDRX8 (Feb 23, 2006)

RMG followed by Souveran


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

gota love souveran !


----------



## priceworth (Jul 16, 2010)

Dodo Juice - Orange Crush


----------

